# Tubemaster sniper hunting



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Tubes tapered 1842

Ammo: 7/16


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A squirrel and dove walk into Oneproudmexicans view....Bam! Bam! Dead!

Nice shooting.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

This meximan gives no two ammo except to gamr


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

brucered said:


> A squirrel and dove walk into Oneproudmexicans view....Bam! Bam! Dead!
> 
> Nice shooting.


Lol true


----------

